# Aluminium Wrench With Green Acrylic Core



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I knocked this one up today for a fellow forum member.

Made from 3mm aluminium sheet with a 3mm green acrylic core epoxied together.

I was pleasantly surprised to find just how well using the wood router with a solid carbide bit worked on rounding the edges of aluminium!

If you like the design and want to have a go at making your own, the template can be found HERE


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

THAT is sweet!!! very nice work on this one.


----------



## ultravisitor (Oct 21, 2012)

Excellent work! Thumbs up!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Woohoo! Shiney! the green core is a nice touch.


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Niiice!


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Hrawk what did you use to bond the two dissimilar materials? epoxy? NICE btw


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

luxor5 said:


> Made from 3mm aluminium sheet with a 3mm green acrylic core epoxied together.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Ah morning and my lack of observation how we do get along lol


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

VERY NICE!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Nice and shiny!

How thick are those aluminum sheets?

LGD


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

lightgeoduck said:


> How thick are those aluminum sheets?


Lol


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Did you make that to keep in the glove compartment of your Bentley? You know, Hrawk, I was gonna include a slingshot in those rubber samples I sent to you, but I didn't dare and this explains why. Out of this world, Dude!!!!


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Now there's a wrench construction I wouldn't break!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Smooth and shiney always wins! Great!


----------



## snogard (Sep 21, 2012)

That is really NICE!!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Fantastic job!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

ya hrawk, that is a looker! i really like the green acrylic, that thing pops nicely! strong work


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Nice work dude!


----------



## popedandy (Sep 14, 2012)

That is sweeet! What kind of aluminum did you use?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

popedandy said:


> That is sweeet! What kind of aluminum did you use?


It's 5005 H34


----------



## jimmysworking (Nov 30, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful work there, sir.


----------



## popedandy (Sep 14, 2012)

Hrawk said:


> That is sweeet! What kind of aluminum did you use?


It's 5005 H34
[/quote]

Thanks! I've been thinking about doing something in aluminum but wasn't sure what kind to use.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Fore something like this, they type and temper is not overly critical. Making sure you use a quality epoxy and rough up all the surfaces first, is important.

I pick up most of my sheet aluminium as offcuts from a local truck body manufacturer. It's usually a six pack in exchange for whatever I can carry in 2 hands


----------



## Carbon (Nov 18, 2012)

Dang, got yourself some SS p0rn goin' on in this thread. The recipient is a lucky guy!


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Beautiful work my friend.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> I knocked this one up today for a fellow forum member.


Hey, that's awesome!
Looking forward to recieving it!

I figured by "fellow forum member" you obviously meant me....


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Very nice Dan.


----------



## Carbon (Nov 18, 2012)

I figured this deserved a nomination for SOTM. Just awesome


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Carbon said:


> I figured this deserved a nomination for SOTM. Just awesome


Thanks man, I appreciate the sentiment however you will need to wait till January as Slingshot of the Month nominations are for slingshots displayed in the previous month. eg, In December, we nominate and vote on the slingshots from November and so on.


----------



## Carbon (Nov 18, 2012)

oh poo. Dang, can you fix that for me? I don't think I can edit it...


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

It's fixed.


----------

